# re-silicon an old tank



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a 40G tank that's empty now, will be using it shortly. I'm thinking to re-silicon it. Can I just apply another layer on top of the existing one or if that will cause troubles? I may just do that on four sides of the lower panel since it will be covered by substrate so the ugliness doesn't show.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

no, cut out the old and make sure it's all gone...clean it very well, then re-apply fresh silicone. Silicone does not adhere to old silicone. You can just scrape out the inside and not between the glass.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Riceburner said:


> no, cut out the old and make sure it's all gone...clean it very well, then re-apply fresh silicone. Silicone does not adhere to old silicone. You can just scrape out the inside and not between the glass.


Thanks, I'll think about it. Maybe skipping it since the tank wasn't leaking and still looks in pretty good shape.


----------

